# digitizing plans to build a duck boat



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I enjoyed this one

using mahogany 1/4 plywood and 3/4 plywood frames to build a 10 ft by 36 inch beam duck boat






 duck boat video


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Same was posted the other day.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanted to show the use of my drawing boards, it makes easy work of digitizing paper plans to creating a dxf file for cutting
Some projects even like this on can be done easily by hand
I have always drawn up my own plans , well now I can digitize them for plasma, cnc router, laser and vinyl cutter.
I showed the boat on facetime and a neighbor took it to finish it,it will be fiberglass cloth and fiberglassed.
The wood will just be substrate


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

looking forward to seeing the finished product - thanks for sharing! looks good so far...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting. Keep us posted on the progress. Heard of a fellow how built a wood boat in his basement and couldn't get it through the door!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

woodman12 said:


> I wanted to show the use of my drawing boards, it makes easy work of digitizing paper plans to creating a dxf file for cutting


I must have missed something then, because the video and photos look just like your previous post to me.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> Interesting. Keep us posted on the progress. Heard of a fellow how built a wood boat in his basement and couldn't get it through the door!


Wonder if that is the same guy I heard about. He solved the problem by making a trap door in his living room floor. Never learned if he got it out of the front door, or had to take out a window.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I might have posted twice, I had a problem getting the thread to take , sorry about that
this boat is very small it won't go through a basement window but probably up the stairs right now its about 55 lbs-65lbs


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hope it works out this coming waterfowl season. Did you make sure you sealed all the quacks?:laugh2:


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

it was sold and completed


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

here is the test float on sunday


----------

